

QR Codes via Google Charts API - drp
http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=150x150&chl=http://news.ycombinator.com

======
pasbesoin
Is there a convenient resource for decoding these? I took a quick look and
ended up at

<http://code.google.com/p/zxing/>

but maybe there's something more convenient?

Edit: A few (non-phone) options:

<http://zxing.org/w/decode.jspx>

<http://www.hafenscher.net/qrcode/>

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2780>

